# Maj. Gen. Fazal Muqeem Khan, "Sikhs are very brave."



## Gentle Typhoon

Maj. Gen. Fazal Muqeem Khan, author of book "Pakistan's Crisis of Leadership"

Subject: Portrait of Bravery 

He wrote about the bravery of the Sikh soldiers during the Indo-Pak war. Here are some excerpts:

&#8220;The major reason for our defeat are Sikhs. We are simply unable to do anything before them despite our best efforts. They are very daring people and are fond of martyrdom. They fight courageously and are capable of defeating an army much bigger than them.&#8221;

On 3rd December 1971 we fiercely and vigorously attacked the Indian army with infantry brigade near Hussainiwala border. This brigade included Pakistan army&#8217;s Punjab regiment together with the Baloch regiment. Within minutes we pushed the Indian army quite far back. Their defense posts fell under our control. The Indian army was retreating back very fast and the Pakistani army was going forward with great speed.

Our army reached near Kausre-Hind post (Kasure). There was small segment of Indian army appointed to defend that post and their soldiers belonged to the Sikh Regiment. A few number of the Sikh Regiment stopped our way forward like an iron wall. They greeted us with the ovation (Slogan) of &#8216;Bol&#233;-so-Nihal&#8217; and attacked us like bloodthirsty, hungry lions and hawks. All these soldiers were Sikhs. There was even a dreadful hand-to-hand battle. The sky filled with roars of &#8216;Yaa Ali and Sat Sri Akal&#8217;. Even in this hand-to-hand fighting the Sikhs fought so bravely that all our desires, aspirations and dreams were shattered.

In this war Lt. Col. Gulab Hussain was killed. With him Maj. Mohammed Zaeef and Capt. Arif Alim also died. It was difficult to count the number of soldiers who got killed. We were astonished to see the courage of those, handful of Sikh soldiers. When we seized the possession of the three-story defense post of concrete, the Sikh soldiers went onto the roof and kept on persistently opposing us. The whole night they kept on showering fires on us and continued shouting the loud ovation of &#8216;Sat Sri Akal&#8217;. These Sikh soldiers kept on the encounter till next day. Next day the Pakistani tanks surrounded this post and bombed it with guns. Those, handful of Sikhs got martyred in this encounter while resisting us, but other Sikh soldiers then destroyed our tanks with the help of their artillery. Fighting with great bravery they kept on marching forward and thus our army lost its foothold.

Alas! A handful of Sikhs converted our great victory into big defeat and shattered our confidence and courage. The same thing happened with us in Dhaka, Bangladesh. In the battle of Jassur, the Singhs opposed the Pakistan army so fiercely that our backbone and our foothold were lost. This became the main important reason of our defeat; and Sikhs&#8217; strength, safety and honour of the country, became the sole cause of their victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SurvivoR

Lol seems like an excerpt from an indian novel... 

care to share a link to this defeatist piece of article?


----------



## back me up

these guys are the deadliest though. pakistan army must be thankful that they did not face the gorkhas






modern gorkha in IA


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Originally posted by SurvivoR
Lol seems like an excerpt from an indian novel...
care to share a link to this defeatist piece of article? 


Hi SurvivoR
Hardly, Soldiers respect brave Soldiers regardless of which side of a border they may stand on.
By the way, when did you last "wear an uniform", please tell us about the wars that you "survived". Like to hear.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Funny pick from this fake or indian romanticised article.... massive indian infantry was pushed back while sikhs fought bravely...and got killed in the end? tht means hindus r cowards?

The general dont seem to use shaheed or martyrs?

Any links?is it indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## back me up

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Funny pick from this fake or indian romanticised article.... iik ndian infantry was pushed back while sikhs fought bravely...? tht means hindus r cowards?
> 
> Any links?



i wouldnt say hindus are "cowards" but most hindus i know avoid/dislike fighting except the ones who have a history of bloodshed such as rajputs and gorkhas. rajputs are proud @$$holes while gorkhas although far more deadly, show more humility



> Is it indian



 from my experiance, pakistanis have a hard time believing that their army is not invinsible, so anything that even subtly suggests so must be a fake or indian made


----------



## Areesh

Capt.Popeye said:


> Originally posted by SurvivoR
> Lol seems like an excerpt from an indian novel...
> care to share a link to this defeatist piece of article?
> 
> 
> Hi SurvivoR
> Hardly, Soldiers respect brave Soldiers regardless of which side of a border they may stand on.
> By the way, when did you last "wear an uniform", please tell us about the wars that you "survived". Like to hear.



But we definitely need the proof of this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*"When they take up a musket in hand at the time of battle, they come to the field fiercely springing and roaring like lions and immediately split many a breast and make they blood of many others spill in the dust. ''

''You may say that this musket was invented by these dogs (Sikhs). Though guns are possessed in large numbers by others, yet nobody knows them better.''

''These bad-tempered people discharge hundreds of bullets on the enemy on the right and left and in front and on the back. If you disbelieve in what I say, enquire from the brave warriors who will tell you more than what I have said and would have nothing but praise for their art of war. The witness of my statement are those thirsty thousand heroes who fought with them."*

-Qazi Noor Muhammad, Jang Namah (Battle Chronicles), 1765


Qazi Noor Muhammad while talking about the various aspects of highly moral lives of Sikhs says that Sikhs have never learnt to commit any theft or robbery and they never dishonour any woman. Such a type of character has been imbibed by their religion.
These are the people of morality and character. They do not company plunderers and bechelour people. Truth is their religion and they do not sacrifice it any cost. They do not harm wives and children of their enemies, rather they try to save the life of innocent people.

*&#8220;I will not be slightly worried or reluctant to leave my wife and young daughter under protection of any Sikh soldier.&#8221;*

- General Bardwood

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

back me up said:


> these guys are the deadliest though. pakistan army must be thankful that they did not face the gorkhas
> 
> YouTube - Gurkhas from Indian Army



Why whenever Sikh bravery is mentioned people try to take away from their sacrifice and honour and bravery. Everyone is quick to bring up Gurkas, Rajputs etc, Sikhism was born from violence and has consistently upheld this. Article after article comes up documenting Sikh bravery then post after post comes up saying blah blah -Rajputs blah blah Gurkha....yes i'm sure there brave but credit where credit's due. 
FACT- Sikhs account for >1&#37; of India's population but <30% of the Indian Armed forces and <40% of officer corps. Quite disproportional no?
Who else can boast this-
Battle of Saragarhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

King Aurangzeb...ring any bells?


----------



## gutsyvishal

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> King Aurangzeb...ring any bells?



mughals. 
where are they today ?


----------



## back me up

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> King Aurangzeb...ring any bells?



have gorkhas been defeated so far? anybody?


----------



## RobbieS

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> King Aurangzeb...ring any bells?



Maharaja Ranjit Singh. Are your bell towers chiming now?

Its pointless to argue over history.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## niaz

What is the big deal? Sikhs are no doubt brave soldiers and also Gurkhas. So are the Punjabis and as well as Pathans and the Baluch.

All of these nationalities formed bulk of the British Indian Army before partition. Sikhs have been allowed in the Pakistan Army as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

YouTube - Role of Sikhs In Liberating Darkest Period of Kashmir!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RobbieS said:


> Maharaja Ranjit Singh. Are your bell towers chiming now?
> 
> Its pointless to argue over history.



Did he take revenge>? how many years did his kingdom last?


----------



## gutsyvishal

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Did he take revenge>? how many years did his kingdom last?



u didnt answer me..
where are those mughals today who ure praising so much ..??
where have they vanished today ..??


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Did he take revenge>? how many years did his kingdom last?



It may not have lasted long but it was much more advanced than even what Pakistan has now:

Ranjit Singh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.searchsikhism.com/islam3.html


----------



## Areesh

But where is the link or the proof.


----------



## RobbieS

Self-praise is a dangerous thing. No need for such threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> King Aurangzeb...ring any bells?



What about him? He bankrupted the Mughal empire by fighting a war against the Marathas for 27 years. With out the Marathas losing any major battle against the Mughals. He was the reason why Mughal empire fell. He tried to put sharia law in India which failed miserably and put back jizya tax(which was taken out because of Akbar). And factions like the Sikhs, Rajputs(Who were allied with Mughals),Pashtuns and the big one Marathas fought back because of his intolerance.He started the disintegration of the empire.


----------



## Storm Force

Which part of the sub contient did the MUGHALS come from. ?????

regarding sikhs considering they only represent 1&#37; of the population of india its astonshing that 25% of india,s armed forces are Sikhs..

And so many high ranking Generals are sikhs too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gutsyvishal

Storm Force said:


> Which part of the sub contient did the MUGHALS come from. ?????
> 
> regarding sikhs considering they only represent 1% of the population of india its astonshing that 25% of india,s armed forces are Sikhs..
> 
> And so many high ranking Generals are sikhs too



vats ure point ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Storm Force said:


> Which part of the sub contient did the MUGHALS come from. ?????
> 
> regarding sikhs considering they only represent 1&#37; of the population of india its astonshing that 25% of india,s armed forces are Sikhs..
> 
> And so many high ranking Generals are sikhs too



Early Mughals came from modern day area of Uzbekistan. Babur was from an empire which was a fragmentation of the larger Mongol empire. Mughals literally mean "Mongols" in Persian. After Akbar the great made an alliance with the Hindu Rajputs they mixed with the Rajputs..Almost every emperor after Akbar was half Rajput.

And yes that means even *India's Hitler "Aurangzeb"* had Hindustani blood..


----------



## gutsyvishal

Varghese said:


> Early Mughals came from modern day Uzbekistan. Babur was from an empire which was a fragmentation of the larger Mongol empire. Mughals literally mean "Mongols" in Persian. After Akbar the great made an alliance with the Hindu Rajputs they mixed with the Rajputs..Almost every emperor after Akbar was half Rajput. So if your implaying that that they came from the area of Pakistan. No.



as a matter of fact, in no time of history any ruler from today's pakistan land ruled any part of India.
with the exception of Ranjit Singh.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Storm Force said:


> regarding sikhs considering they only represent 1% of the population of india its astonshing that 25% of india,s armed forces are Sikhs..
> 
> And so many high ranking Generals are sikhs too



Sikhs in India always will fight for their mother land!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent X

back me up said:


> i wouldnt say hindus are "cowards" but most hindus i know avoid/dislike fighting except the ones who have a history of bloodshed such as rajputs and gorkhas. *rajputs are proud @$$holes* while gorkhas although far more deadly, show more humility




Watch your words Hitler ji.


----------



## anurag_singh

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Maj. Gen. Fazal Muqeem Khan, author of book "Pakistan's Crisis of Leadership"
> 
> Subject: Portrait of Bravery
> 
> He wrote about the bravery of the Sikh soldiers during the Indo-Pak war. Here are some excerpts:
> 
> The major reason for our defeat are Sikhs. We are simply unable to do anything before them despite our best efforts. They are very daring people and are fond of martyrdom. They fight courageously and are capable of defeating an army much bigger than them.
> 
> On 3rd December 1971 we fiercely and vigorously attacked the Indian army with infantry brigade near Hussainiwala border. This brigade included Pakistan armys Punjab regiment together with the Baloch regiment. Within minutes we pushed the Indian army quite far back. Their defense posts fell under our control. The Indian army was retreating back very fast and the Pakistani army was going forward with great speed.
> 
> Our army reached near Kausre-Hind post (Kasure). There was small segment of Indian army appointed to defend that post and their soldiers belonged to the Sikh Regiment. A few number of the Sikh Regiment stopped our way forward like an iron wall. They greeted us with the ovation (Slogan) of Bolé-so-Nihal and attacked us like bloodthirsty, hungry lions and hawks. All these soldiers were Sikhs. There was even a dreadful hand-to-hand battle. The sky filled with roars of Yaa Ali and Sat Sri Akal. Even in this hand-to-hand fighting the Sikhs fought so bravely that all our desires, aspirations and dreams were shattered.
> 
> In this war Lt. Col. Gulab Hussain was killed. With him Maj. Mohammed Zaeef and Capt. Arif Alim also died. It was difficult to count the number of soldiers who got killed. We were astonished to see the courage of those, handful of Sikh soldiers. When we seized the possession of the three-story defense post of concrete, the Sikh soldiers went onto the roof and kept on persistently opposing us. The whole night they kept on showering fires on us and continued shouting the loud ovation of Sat Sri Akal. These Sikh soldiers kept on the encounter till next day. Next day the Pakistani tanks surrounded this post and bombed it with guns. Those, handful of Sikhs got martyred in this encounter while resisting us, but other Sikh soldiers then destroyed our tanks with the help of their artillery. Fighting with great bravery they kept on marching forward and thus our army lost its foothold.
> 
> Alas! A handful of Sikhs converted our great victory into big defeat and shattered our confidence and courage. The same thing happened with us in Dhaka, Bangladesh. In the battle of Jassur, the Singhs opposed the Pakistan army so fiercely that our backbone and our foothold were lost. This became the main important reason of our defeat; and Sikhs strength, safety and honour of the country, became the sole cause of their victory.



Ab Sardar ji log ke bahaduri ke bare me hum logo ko pakistaniyo ki gawahi chahiye? Ye to sab jante hain.


----------



## anurag_singh

Self-delete . Not necessary.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Gentle Typhoon said:


> This became the main important reason of our defeat; and Sikhs strength, safety and honour of the country, became *the sole cause of their victory. *



I think he went a little over board with that statement. People like *Sam Manekshaw* didnt do anything? He was leading the Indian army at that time wasnt he?


----------



## gutsyvishal

Varghese said:


> I think he went a little over board with that statement. People like *Sam Manekshaw* didnt do anything? He was leading the Indian army at that time wasnt he?



brother, lets cut this issue here, we all know bravery has nothing to do with a race or a religion.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> It may not have lasted long but it was much more advanced than even what Pakistan has now:
> 
> Ranjit Singh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sikh Articles - Sikhism and Islam



Our infrastructure is still better then india... do come and visit brother.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Our infrastructure is still better then india... do come and visit brother.



That will change quick


----------



## kidwaibhai

i dont know what the fight is about. but i am sure all soldiers from every country are brave and love their country very much. this notion that one peoples is better than another is a british import of martial races which is thoroughly discredited and we need to lay this to rest once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blaster

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Our infrastructure is still better then india... do come and visit brother.


----------



## Camdor

well its true that raw boys from our hills and from Nepal become the worlds most fierce soldiers. They are deadly in hand to hand fight irrespective of their height. Something is there.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

Camdor said:


> well its true that raw boys from our hills and from Nepal become the worlds most fierce soldiers. *They are deadly in hand to hand fight irrespective of their height.* Something is there.




what makes them that?


----------



## notorious ausiee

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> King Aurangzeb...ring any bells?



yeah bro why not i do not know about the other fellas but i know him very well because i am sikh and we have history to fight with them and i know this fact aswel that aurangzeb is very important for you aswel because you are the descendants of those muslims who are converted from hindu to muslims during that era so do not try to say anything here. otherwise i know history better than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Ir respective of the source of post 1 the bottom line is that soldiers the world over respect each other.

The Scinde Horse, a regiment of the Indian Armoured Corps still carries an enemy horseman as its cap badge - possibly the only badge that has not changed post independence where the crown was replaced by the Ashok lions.

There are numerous instances when Indians & Pak soldiers have commended each other after battle.

The old adage holds true " There are no good or bad soldiers, there are only good or bad officers".

.. and for those who may be new here a look at this link is recommended .

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/38768-touching-tale-71-war.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desi Sher

back me up said:


> these guys are the deadliest though. *pakistan army must be thankful that they did not face the gorkhas*



Really????? Think Again...Gorkha's Successfully Participated In Kargil war

and this is from the Movie LOC Kargil


----------



## third eye

The post at Serial 1 above has been discussed in the following thread sometime in 2009.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...light-infantry-sikh-regiment-indian-army.html


----------



## InPhilTraitor

What really bothers me in this entire discussion is its overt racism? Now, Indians and Pakistanis are the future propagators of the much maligned martial races theory of the British.

Congrats, to Indians and Pakistanis... you are more British than the Brits themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GFM_EhsanUlHaq

A brave soldier always respects bravery


----------



## trident2010

Gurkha rgmt, Maratha rgmt, Rajput rgmt, Sikh rgmt and many others ... All serve for INDIA 

Phool hai anek kintu mala fir Ek hai .. 

Jai Hind !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

kidwaibhai said:


> i dont know what the fight is about. but i am sure all soldiers from every country are brave and love their country very much. this notion that one peoples is better than another is a british import of martial races which is thoroughly discredited and we need to lay this to rest once and for all.



It's scary how good the Brits are at totally demoralizing and fracturing a people to serve their own ends. If only the Americans listened to them in Iraq, they wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

CardSharp said:


> It's scary how good the Brits are at totally demoralizing and fracturing a people to serve their own ends. If only the Americans listened to them in Iraq, they wouldn't be in this mess.



Yup, they did it all over the world. Pitting tribes against each other in Africa. Pitting empires in India against each other. British attack out of Bengal when the Mughals were losing large amounts of land and power to the Marathas. British attacked when India was in complete total war again. Many factions springed all over India after the Mughals declined. Marathas being the biggest. British just beat one by one and allied with the rest. British took down the Marathas, Mysore, Sikh, etc states. And allied with factions like rajputs and made the small Mughal empire their puppets. At the same time pitting themselves against each other.

And we dumb Indians fell for it! I am sure majority of the East India military were made up of sepoys(Indians)!!

And the fact some Indian believe in this "martial race" thing is a SHAME! All the martial race were fighting with the British to keep British India. When the Bengalis rebeled they were not considered a "martial race" any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

Varghese said:


> Yup, they did it all over the world. Pitting tribes against each other in Africa. Pitting empires in India against each other. British attack out of Bengal when the Mughals were losing large amounts of land and power to the Marathas. British attacked when India was in complete total war again. Many factions springed all over India after the Mughals declined. Marathas being the biggest. British just beat one by one and allied with the rest. British took down the Marathas, Mysore, Sikh, etc states. And allied with factions like rajputs and made the small Mughal empire their puppets. At the same time pitting themselves against each other.
> 
> And we dumb Indians fell for it! I am sure majority of the East India military were made up of sepoys(Indians)!!
> 
> And the fact some Indian believe in this "martial race" thing is a SHAME! All the martial race were fighting with the British to keep British India. When the Bengalis rebeled they were not considered a "martial race" any more.



But you really have to admire them in a Machiavellian way. They were very very good at empire.

I also suspect that India would not exist as a modern nation state if not for the British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

CardSharp said:


> I also suspect that India would not exist as a modern nation state if not for the British.



This is true. Republic of India wouldnt exist. Because the British fueled the Indian nationalism to another level in the end. And helped Indians unite 100s and 100s of different groups from all over the Indian subcontinent. 


> They were very very good at empire.



I can also admire Japanese empire and Nazis too. In some ways too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

Varghese said:


> This is true. Republic of India would exist. Because the British fueled the Indian nationalism to another level in the end. And helped unite 100s and 100s of different groups from all over the Indian subcontinent.



I agree, as weird as it is to say. Modern India owns the British a debt for make it what it is. 



Varghese said:


> I can also admire Japanese empire and Nazis too. In some ways too.



I beg to differ on this point though. Both the Japanese empire and the Nazis had unrealistic strategic goals and over-extended themselves. They were flashes in the pan compared to Britannia's 200 year empire.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

CardSharp said:


> I beg to differ on this point though. Both the Japanese empire and the Nazis had unrealistic strategic goals and over-extended themselves. They were flashes in the pan compared to Britannia's 200 year empire.



"I can also admire Japanese empire and Nazis too. *In some ways too.*"

Not the fact it didn't last long.



> I agree, as weird as it is to say. Modern India owns the *British a debt for make it what it is. *



I am sure Indians didnt have nothing to do with it....... British thought India would disintegrated in 30 some years. We had every thing working against us. Large population, 3rd world country, dirt poor, national average of 70&#37;+ that are illiterate,thousands of languages, hundreds of ethnic groups, many different religions and cultures. *Sir India is a miracle!* The fact we didn't disintegrate into many different countries is because of Indians not the British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Punjabis, Puktoons and Baluch are martial race they are bound to be hot headded and brave!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

somebozo said:


> Punjabis, Puktoons and Baluch are martial race they are bound to be hot headded and brave!



*facepalm*

bravery doesn't equal race or religion...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Maj. Gen. Fazal Muqeem Khan, author of book "Pakistan's Crisis of Leadership"
> 
> Subject: Portrait of Bravery
> 
> He wrote about the bravery of the Sikh soldiers during the Indo-Pak war. Here are some excerpts:
> 
> The major reason for our defeat are Sikhs. We are simply unable to do anything before them despite our best efforts. They are very daring people and are fond of martyrdom. They fight courageously and are capable of defeating an army much bigger than them.
> 
> On 3rd December 1971 we fiercely and vigorously attacked the Indian army with infantry brigade near Hussainiwala border. This brigade included Pakistan armys Punjab regiment together with the Baloch regiment. Within minutes we pushed the Indian army quite far back. Their defense posts fell under our control. The Indian army was retreating back very fast and the Pakistani army was going forward with great speed.
> 
> Our army reached near Kausre-Hind post (Kasure). There was small segment of Indian army appointed to defend that post and their soldiers belonged to the Sikh Regiment. A few number of the Sikh Regiment stopped our way forward like an iron wall. They greeted us with the ovation (Slogan) of Bolé-so-Nihal and attacked us like bloodthirsty, hungry lions and hawks. All these soldiers were Sikhs. There was even a dreadful hand-to-hand battle. The sky filled with roars of Yaa Ali and Sat Sri Akal. Even in this hand-to-hand fighting the Sikhs fought so bravely that all our desires, aspirations and dreams were shattered.
> 
> In this war Lt. Col. Gulab Hussain was killed. With him Maj. Mohammed Zaeef and Capt. Arif Alim also died. It was difficult to count the number of soldiers who got killed. We were astonished to see the courage of those, handful of Sikh soldiers. When we seized the possession of the three-story defense post of concrete, the Sikh soldiers went onto the roof and kept on persistently opposing us. The whole night they kept on showering fires on us and continued shouting the loud ovation of Sat Sri Akal. These Sikh soldiers kept on the encounter till next day. Next day the Pakistani tanks surrounded this post and bombed it with guns. Those, handful of Sikhs got martyred in this encounter while resisting us, but other Sikh soldiers then destroyed our tanks with the help of their artillery. Fighting with great bravery they kept on marching forward and thus our army lost its foothold.
> 
> Alas! A handful of Sikhs converted our great victory into big defeat and shattered our confidence and courage. The same thing happened with us in Dhaka, Bangladesh. In the battle of Jassur, the Singhs opposed the Pakistan army so fiercely that our backbone and our foothold were lost. This became the main important reason of our defeat; and Sikhs strength, safety and honour of the country, became the sole cause of their victory.



we fought ur army 3 times, and ur army is 3 times bigger than our army? so u should be able to defeat Pakistan 3 times faster but u cant why, we got Pakistani Punjabis, Puktoons and Baluch who will die anyday for Pak. have u forgotten 1965 10 Pakistani soldiers wrapped bombs around their bodies and got under indian tanks and destroyed everything, then india had to run away.

so its not Muslims,Siks,Hindus,Pak-indo, its all about courage and guts, so my friend u have any link? i can show u many indain books and movies which try to show that india is better?


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I have read this story in News Paper 

*Once Indian PM Lal Bahadur Shastri told Pakistani President Ayub Khan that Don't Mess with us we have Sikhs , They Keep Their Brains Hot in 12 Hours In a day . 

Ayub Khan Replied No problem We have Pathans , They Keep Their Brains Hot 24 Hours In a Day *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

Where is the link to original post, other wise this is useless thread .


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> I have read this story in News Paper
> 
> *Once Indian PM Lal Bahadur Shastri told Pakistani President Ayub Khan that Don't Mess with us we have Sikhs , They Keep Their Brains Hot in 12 Hours In a day .
> 
> Ayub Khan Replied No problem We have Pathans , They Keep Their Brains Hot 24 Hours In a Day *



Seriously overhyping groups of people... I would have just said we have the Indian army. Thats enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

blaster said:


>



Yeah, umm.

New Delhi:







Islamabad:


----------



## Water Car Engineer

FreekiN said:


> Yeah, umm.
> 
> Islamabad:



Mumbai 






I can do the same..

Its only going to get better for India, with economic growth


----------



## Materialistic

So this article is written by a Pakistani Major General!! 

Who is using words like died or killed for fallen Pakistani soldiers and Martyrdom for Sikh soldiers!!! 

Let me remind, Shahadat is the very concept of Islam and Muslims strictly use it for Muslims, though it has become a way of honoring the dead even among non-Muslims.

But if it was a Pakistani Major he would have used only Martyrdom for Pakistani soldiers and died or Martyrdom (to honor them) for Sikhs soldiers.


----------



## Gabbar

Materialistic said:


> So this article is written by a Pakistani Major General!!
> 
> Who is using words like died or killed for fallen Pakistani soldiers and Martyrdom for Sikh soldiers!!!
> 
> Let me remind, Shahadat is the very concept of Islam and Muslims strictly use it for Muslims, though it has become a way of honoring the dead even among non-Muslims.
> 
> But if it was a Pakistani Major he would have used only Martyrdom for Pakistani soldiers and died or Martyrdom (to honor them) for Sikhs soldiers.



I dont think this article or news is valid either. This might be just trying stir something out of nothing. Every soldier died in the battle is a brave soul. 

*Mods should close this thread.*


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

FreekiN said:


> Yeah, umm.
> 
> New Delhi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad:



You know this is an endless pissing contest,you"ll show the best of your country and worst of mine,i"ll do the vice-versa

In the end lets agree none of our cites are Shanghai or Hong Kong.

If there is some Infrastructure index based ranking then post it.

*ontopic*
If the motivation/brainwashing is proper,any solider will fight till his last breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Bombensturm said:


> *ontopic*
> If the motivation/brainwashing is proper,any solider will fight till his last breath.



It's not quite that simple. There are cultural, societal, sociological etc etc factors into what makes a good soldier.


----------

